# Imposters in tournament jerseys



## TexSpec (Jun 28, 2006)

Has anyone noticed the increase in sponsored fisherman. Even our local dinky tournaments have several guys walking around with the long sleeve tournament jerseys with sponsors all over them. I witnessed it again this weekend at a local tournament out of sabine pass. I saw these guys walk by with their chest all bowed out decked out with the shirts and I thought **** who are these guys. I was thinking it was strange that some serious fisherman from one of the series would come fish in a small local tournament. It wasn't. Why would you wear a jersey with a ton of company logos on it if your not sponsored by them? To me that is misleading. Maybe its the new fad and I'm just behind the times. I know everyone wears a hat with Corky on it or a shirt with mirrolure on the pocket, but those jersey type shirts with logos splattered all over them I thought were reserved for sponsored professionals. Thoughts?


----------



## dparkerh (Jun 24, 2011)

All hat and no cattle.


----------



## Wading Wonder (Apr 18, 2010)

To each his own I guess. I wouldn't do it.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

What constitutes sponsorship? I had a buddy that played minor league ball and was "sponsored" by Rawlings. They gave him a glove and would replace it when needed. Sponsorship doesn't have to equate to large dollars.


----------



## fishin styx (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm on a Prostaff and wear their jersey & promote their product. Is that cool?

fishmhx.com


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

Funny. I went to a multi-company sponsored overnight fishing trip 2-3 years ago and we all recieved 2 of those short sleeve columbia button up shirts with the wind flaps. Each shirt had all of the sponsering vendors names and logos printed all over the shirt. It was cool that weekend as we all walked around looking like 40 pro fisherman hanging out together, but I have had those shirts hanging in my closet ever since. A couple of times, I took 1 off the hangar and was going to wear it, but I couldn't. I just hung it back up.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Why do you care what some other guy is wearing?? Jus saying, it doesn't make sense that your calling them out for wearing it and then asking if they are sponsored... Why don't you strike up a conversation with one of them and ask?? If they are wearing the gear without sponsorship then you and your buds will have something to laugh about... Reminds me of the guy in the johnboat who catches more fish than anybody...


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

I have a Corky decal in the back window of my truck that Paul Brown gave me....:biggrin:


----------



## Gethookedadventures (Jan 1, 2007)

I have one of those shirts, my buddy had them made for us but we only have our team name with a logo he designed and our last names. No big flashy company names. I will say those shirts are awesome to fish in very comfortable.


----------



## TroutNOut (Feb 9, 2010)

*Sponsorship*

When I fish i use Mirro-lure, Skitterwalk, Heddon, Gulp, TTF, Shimano, and even some Gambler. All this stuff is bought from Academy, so would that mean that i am sponsored by Academy? I also run a Alweld with a Mariner, so should I put all of these on my shirt? Also where can I find a good shirt to put all this stuff on? Thanks in advance.


----------



## TroutNOut (Feb 9, 2010)

:rotfl:


Rack Ranch said:


> Why do you care what some other guy is wearing?? Jus saying, it doesn't make sense that your calling them out for wearing it and then asking if they are sponsored... Why don't you strike up a conversation with one of them and ask?? If they are wearing the gear without sponsorship then you and your buds will have something to laugh about... Reminds me of the guy in the johnboat who catches more fish than anybody...


We have a winner......do you have a pic with you in your shirt.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

I want Bud to sponsor me. PM if you work for Bud and need a fat guy to sport your shirts while paddlin around in a plastic boat.


----------



## Gethookedadventures (Jan 1, 2007)

Also, I will say that alot of guys who are sponsored will fish "rinky dink" tourneys because it helps keep there competitive edge, a tournament is a tournament even if the payouts arent as big...Plus those guys like to fish why miss out on a chance to fish their home waters when there are not big tourneys going on.


----------



## caldvn (Sep 25, 2009)

Someone gives me a free shirt that I can use, I'm wearing it.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

TroutNOut said:


> When I fish i use Mirro-lure, Skitterwalk, Heddon, Gulp, TTF, Shimano, and even some Gambler. All this stuff is bought from Academy, so would that mean that i am sponsored by Academy? I also run a Alweld with a Mariner, so should I put all of these on my shirt? Also where can I find a good shirt to put all this stuff on? Thanks in advance.


Negative. It means you need a dictionary.


----------



## TexSpec (Jun 28, 2006)

devil1824 said:


> Negative. It means you need a dictionary.


 Would you think he needs a dictionary or an encyclopedia? Because he could prolly get some ole sponsorship forms from dem dare companys as well and put em in his shurt..............................:doowapsta


----------



## trackatrout (Aug 10, 2010)

Its a shirt! Maybe they bought them. Just like the NASCAR fans buy their shirts and jackets that are replicas of originals. Or maybe they were pros just out for a fun easy day!


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

ME? I don't care.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Im have shirts from yrs. back that I have had patches put on. Company sometimes gave them away w/ their product. Most of them I have and put on, well......I just use their product. Call it advertising for them them, decals...same thing.


----------



## Boat Storage POC (Jun 20, 2005)

Did they win?


----------



## TexSpec (Jun 28, 2006)

spooled said:


> Did they win?


Nope.


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

I'm gunna put the Fig Newton logo on my shades next tourney I fish...


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

what about the guys who wear them to recreational fish? it's 7:30am, you walk out of exxon with some beer and see there's two guys is tshirts filling up and rigging the boat and one guy in the passenger seat wearing a tourney jersey rigging a popping cork. always gives me a good laugh, but to each his own, it's not me having to wear the stuff. :cheers:


----------



## mikedeleon (Aug 9, 2010)

paymerick said:


> I'm gunna put the Fig Newton logo on my shades next tourney I fish...


"This decal sure is dangerous but I do love fig newtons."

Ricky Bobby


----------



## TexSpec (Jun 28, 2006)

The thing is I like the shirts just not the logos. They look as if they would be comfy.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

I like seeing them blow down the creek or across the bay holding their hats on with the left hand...and the bote porpoising so bad it's leaving the water every other swell...because the motor is trimmed up! 

The writer for the Chronicle was famous for the porpoising trick...pretty funny to see the yellow bote blow by with him being violently jerked about!


----------



## texasflycaster (Jun 16, 2009)

I think we all owe it to these pretenders to take their pictures and post them. I mean how else would their sponsors know they were getting their money's worth?


----------



## wadefish1 (Nov 19, 2008)

TexSpec said:


> Has anyone noticed the increase in sponsored fisherman. Even our local dinky tournaments have several guys walking around with the long sleeve tournament jerseys with sponsors all over them. I witnessed it again this weekend at a local tournament out of sabine pass. I saw these guys walk by with their chest all bowed out decked out with the shirts and I thought **** who are these guys. I was thinking it was strange that some serious fisherman from one of the series would come fish in a small local tournament. It wasn't. Why would you wear a jersey with a ton of company logos on it if your not sponsored by them? To me that is misleading. Maybe its the new fad and I'm just behind the times. I know everyone wears a hat with Corky on it or a shirt with mirrolure on the pocket, but those jersey type shirts with logos splattered all over them I thought were reserved for sponsored professionals. Thoughts?


Let's not be silly, following your logic none of us should have a name brand on the side of the boat or a brand on the side of the motor.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Its all good cause when they come to the weigh in wit two 15inch trout and get beat by Ed and Fred on Team masterbaiters wearing cut off blue jean shorts, those guys wearing shirts with all of "their sponsors"are the ones that will look like idiots.


----------



## skeeter77346 (Jan 13, 2006)

Here you go - Order all you want, with logos too. http://g2gemini.com/

B, they sell your size ... 

Btw, Boudreaux calls dem tings 'Scare Shirts', saying "Mai, look at dat team! I know I am some scairt now!"- But his fishing buddy Thibodeaux is scared of nuttin', except for his little wife Clotile.


----------



## ILIKEHOOTERS (May 29, 2011)

24Buds said:


> I want Bud to sponsor me. PM if you work for Bud and need a fat guy to sport your shirts while paddlin around in a plastic boat.


Can I join that team?


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

This got gay before the halfway mark on page 1.


----------



## TexSpec (Jun 28, 2006)

Timemachine said:


> This got gay before the halfway mark on page 1.


Now for sure!!


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

*lol*

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## FishFinder (May 25, 2004)

That's for sure... I can't believe I read past the first page


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

Now it's really gay...


----------



## whalerguy28 (Jun 3, 2009)

CoastalBent said:


> Now it's really gay...


HAHAHAHA classic!!!!


----------



## ~BUCKSHOT~ (Jul 9, 2009)

I find it funny that you would call a tourney "dinky" when there was 92 teams that fished it. Second, this tourney was put on for a good cause, since when does what someone wear make them a better fisherman than you or me. As far as I am concerned they got their message across if you noticed them that much. And for the record, I was not one in a jersey, just a participant in a great tournament for a good cause!


----------



## PalmsUp (Aug 1, 2005)

*Big Time*

Had these designed and gave them away to a select few (about 200) . If you see one you know that's one bad mullet chunking, pot lickin, shore burnin, croker soakin,shrimpy smellin bad mutherroooo! If its a woman wearin it, she is just a beautiful representative, ridin for the brand.:doowapsta


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

Timemachine said:


> This got gay before the halfway mark on page 1.


Well since we're admitting to it, I have a Kevin VanDam jersey


----------



## TexSpec (Jun 28, 2006)

~BUCKSHOT~ said:


> I find it funny that you would call a tourney "dinky" when there was 92 teams that fished it. Second, this tourney was put on for a good cause, since when does what someone wear make them a better fisherman than you or me. As far as I am concerned they got their message across if you noticed them that much. And for the record, I was not one in a jersey, just a participant in a great tournament for a good cause!


Lighten up Nancy. Some people can sure miss the point of a post. Wow!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

PalmsUp said:


> Had these designed and gave them away to a select few (about 200) . If you see one you know that's one bad mullet chunking, pot lickin, shore burnin, croker soakin,shrimpy smellin bad mutherroooo! If its a woman wearin it, she is just a beautiful representative, ridin for the brand.:doowapsta


Were they sanctioned by the coffee growers like the britches you're wearing were sanctioned by the PRCA? :smile:

I've got boxes of Chinese Rodsmith shirts and a captains hat that we only wear when we're running Big Red the tritoon bote! :rotfl:


----------



## RobRed (Jan 9, 2011)

*Already Taken*



24Buds said:


> I want Bud to sponsor me. PM if you work for Bud and need a fat guy to sport your shirts while paddlin around in a plastic boat.


I already have that Job. If Something happens in the near future I'll let you know....:brew:


----------



## nuecesdave (Feb 14, 2011)

I have one for ya....WHO CARES????


----------



## Capt. Juarez (Jun 20, 2008)

Alot of guys that you see wearing tourney jerseys are obligated to wear them at any tournament, boat show, fishing show etc.. it is part of their agreement with the company. It is kinda hard to rag on guys that are just holding up their end of the deal..... My 2 cents


----------



## Timalgrath (Jun 21, 2011)

Im Gunna make a jersey that says shamano and caosta del nar and Maui jack it's Gunna be pink.... I figure it will make me look cool.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Is that similar to the bad mofo who wears his 'Harley' shirts, caps, etc and never ridden a bike, much less owned a Harley? NO, lol, I don't own a Harley, but I think I know what the OP meant.


----------



## Justin Timberleg (Jun 16, 2009)

Who cares what they wear?? Some people are just proud of what boat/motor they run and what they fish with so they put it on a shirt.. I personally wear a "Team Brother In Law" Speedo with a gulp patch on the front, but they dont pay me SH!T!! I would be glad to wear a sponsor jersey but I cant afford the jersey much less catch enough fish to be sponsored!! So fly your flag, everyone does it!!! Puffed out chest and all!! 

Oh Yeah, by the way anyone can sponsor anybody either a "professional" or just me Justin Timberleg <------ (has a gas and entry sponsor!!)  Just because you wanna wear it on your shirt or your speedo or just keep it in your wallet, sponsorship differs in many ways..


----------



## corkysteve (Jan 16, 2010)

Bocephus said:


> I have a Corky decal in the back window of my truck that Paul Brown gave me....:biggrin:


 Daddy thanks you for the advertising.


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*Who cares*

Wear what ya want, I have a Bagwell jersey. I cant believe you were worried about what another guy was wearing. Also what BUCKSHOT said. Fish ta have fun, dont worry be happy


----------



## driftwoodfisher (Oct 4, 2005)

Capt. Juarez said:


> Alot of guys that you see wearing tourney jerseys are obligated to wear them at any tournament, boat show, fishing show etc.. it is part of their agreement with the company. It is kinda hard to rag on guys that are just holding up their end of the deal..... My 2 cents


Come on people. Dang it, what is the problem? Someone living up to there contractual obligations? Most of these people are part timers. Give them a break and find peace with your life.


----------



## fishin styx (Jun 30, 2009)

Like this?










I signed an agreement to wear their hat or jersey for each tournament, fishing show and each time I speak at a fishing/boating club meeting. In exchange, I get a bunch of free stuff.


----------



## Islander05 (Dec 12, 2004)

*LOL*

They're wearing them to boost their ego....LOL...check out this video...puts everything into perspective....LOL


----------



## Life Aquatic (Oct 24, 2006)

Imposters?

Just call 'em what they are...jersey wearing, yeti buying, shoreline burning, custom rod casting, only-latest-lure throwing, gadget using, music blaring, loudmouth, self important showoffs! :rotfl:


----------



## Timalgrath (Jun 21, 2011)

Justin Timberleg said:


> Who cares what they wear?? Some people are just proud of what boat/motor they run and what they fish with so they put it on a shirt.. I personally wear a "Team Brother In Law" Speedo with a gulp patch on the front, but they dont pay me SH!T!! I would be glad to wear a sponsor jersey but I cant afford the jersey much less catch enough fish to be sponsored!! So fly your flag, everyone does it!!! Puffed out chest and all!!
> 
> Oh Yeah, by the way anyone can sponsor anybody either a "professional" or just me Justin Timberleg <------ (has a gas and entry sponsor!!)  Just because you wanna wear it on your shirt or your speedo or just keep it in your wallet, sponsorship differs in many ways..


Gulp speedo gotta try that for whale tailin what scents ya got.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

corkysteve said:


> Daddy thanks you for the advertising.


Steve, I sure do miss visiting with your Dad & Mom. They are wonderful people. He would always show me his latest inventions in the backyard goldfish pond....lol.


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

You get twisted up about what other people are wearing? Really?


----------



## TexSpec (Jun 28, 2006)

Lat22 said:


> You get twisted up about what other people are wearing? Really?


Yep it really po's me. Bunch of wanna b's. They should be pointed to and laughed at!


----------



## PEACE OUT (May 3, 2011)

*take it easy*

We need to give TexSpec two things:

1. a 12-pack to take it easy, and

2. a Fishing Fashion Police badge

Come on!


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

fishin styx said:


> Like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a snazzy outfit. You dress like a pro, now learn how to hold a fish like a pro. J/K! Nice fish.


----------



## fishin styx (Jun 30, 2009)

El Capitan de No Fish said:


> That's a snazzy outfit. You dress like a pro, now learn how to hold a fish like a pro. J/K! Nice fish.


Thanks I think. Florida trout don't get as big as those Texas sows but one day I'll get over there and try my hand at 'em.

For the OP, a little self promotion isn't a bad thing. Put your Haterade down and accept that some people are just better at promoting themselves.

Like Katt Williams said, "If you's a hater, get on yo job & hate on me pimpin' "


----------



## ComalClassic (Apr 16, 2010)

TroutNOut said:


> When I fish i use Mirro-lure, Skitterwalk, Heddon, Gulp, TTF, Shimano, and even some Gambler. All this stuff is bought from Academy, so would that mean that i am sponsored by Academy? I also run a Alweld with a Mariner, so should I put all of these on my shirt? Also where can I find a good shirt to put all this stuff on? Thanks in advance.


Troutnout

I get that your making fun of guys that wear these sponsor shirts yet don't have sponsors. You say you have an alweld? Why the picture of someone else's boat next to your name?

I'm sure there's a perfectly good explanation, point being maybe we shouldn't be so judgmental on others without knowing the whole story


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*jerseys*

in my opinion, if the guys are sponsored and are required to wear the logo shirt there is nothing wrong with that...but if they are not sponsored then it seems a little overboard... I fished a local bass tournament this summer and started off a no-name and nervous about trying to beat some of these guys in the pro jerseys... little intimidating at first til out of 7 tournaments I had 6 first place wins and one second place... I guess what I am trying to say is no matter what you wear or dont wear, bring your A game, fish to the best of your ability, and have fun... your wins will get you recognized more than a shirt, I promise....the way I look at it is they have to beat my partner and I now...hell maybe we intimidate them a little...lol have fun guys and be safe....tommy261


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

It's okay if potlickers want to wear sponsor shirts, if it makes them feel better.


----------



## TexSpec (Jun 28, 2006)

You guys are killing me. I could care less what people wear. If you are sponsored by someone wear it proudly. I would do it myself. Put it on your back, truck and your boat. Tattoo it to your bowed out chest. The point I was trying to make was about people who are not sponsored by anyone yet wear pro jerseys with mirrolure, power pro, rattle trap, TTF, etc. Is that cool or not? To each his own. Maybe I'll get one!


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

Overheard this conversation at Eagle Point a few years back.

Friend : " Hey guide x why dont you have 10 stickers on your boat and 22 badges on your shirt ? Dont you get a bunch of free stuff like all the rest of the guides "

Guide x : " No , I dont figure its very smart to take 1000.00 dollars worth of free stuff and then be required to give away 2500.00 worth of free trips to the sponsor"

There are some guides that understand math


----------



## DSilva (May 4, 2009)

You can run your mouth all you want. I will tell you that this whole thread is directed at myself and my father. We both have jerseys that have a few of our favorite lures and whatnot but also on that same shirt is MY BUSINESS LOGO! And our TRIANGLE TAILCHASERS LOGO! I also don't walk around with my chest bowed out. You can ask the 80 plus members of the Triangle Tailchasers and I would be willing to bet none of them have one bad thing to say or have ever had a run with me out on the water. When you want to point and laugh make sure you do it to my face. You see my name and I ain't hiding. Good day!


----------



## DavidCorpusTX (Aug 11, 2005)

Life Aquatic said:


> Imposters?
> 
> Just call 'em what they are...jersey wearing, yeti buying, shoreline burning, custom rod casting, only-latest-lure throwing, gadget using, music blaring, loudmouth, self important showoffs! :rotfl:


You forgot tower boat driving


----------



## TexSpec (Jun 28, 2006)

Wasn't pointing fingers at anyone particular. Don't know who you are, but maybe you were there. If that's what you want to wear like I said to each his own. Several people there with jerseys so maybe you should just chill. Sensitive people aren't we.


----------



## DSilva (May 4, 2009)

Just don't like folks taking jabs. There were no other jerseys that I recall seeing at the weigh in which leads me to believe this was directed at us. You do know who I am and I know who you are.


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

Are we going fishin or to the races?


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

CAPSIZED said:


> Are we going fishin or to the races?


Nope, academy parking lot in port anus at 5:00 am. I think I can just make it by 5 from corpus.


----------



## KINGDOG (Mar 28, 2011)

How do you know they are imposters?, just curious if you asked them. Me and my partner are sponsored and if we would have fished the tournament you are talking about we would have most likely had our jerseys on for weigh ins. Part of being sponsored is fishing a number of tournaments and advertising the companies that pay for your fees, fuel, lodging or just provide you with equipment or apparel. Just my two cents, but if it means I get to do what I love -fish- and I get to do it for free I'm cool with that. With that said, wearing a jersey implying sponsorship when not is silly I would agree.

No hate please, just my two cents.


----------



## pmgoffjr (Jul 30, 2009)

My favorite term for them is "patch pirates" It's bled over from the bass tournaments.


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm thinking about getting a Rodsmith tattoo near my rod


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

DSilva said:


> You can run your mouth all you want. I will tell you that this whole thread is directed at myself and my father. We both have jerseys that have a few of our favorite lures and whatnot but also on that same shirt is MY BUSINESS LOGO! And our TRIANGLE TAILCHASERS LOGO! I also don't walk around with my chest bowed out. You can ask the 80 plus members of the Triangle Tailchasers and I would be willing to bet none of them have one bad thing to say or have ever had a run with me out on the water. When you want to point and laugh make sure you do it to my face. You see my name and I ain't hiding. Good day!





TexSpec said:


> Wasn't pointing fingers at anyone particular. Don't know who you are, but maybe you were there. If that's what you want to wear like I said to each his own. Several people there with jerseys so maybe you should just chill. Sensitive people aren't we.





DSilva said:


> Just don't like folks taking jabs. There were no other jerseys that I recall seeing at the weigh in which leads me to believe this was directed at us. You do know who I am and I know who you are.


Dang......I'm all out of popcorn. This is getting good !!!!!!


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

I don't see why this bothers anyone. As long as they leave me alone I don't care if they fish in a speedo and flip flops. Was this some kind of a fashion tournament?


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

At the end of the day, it's whats in the box that counts - not what's on the guy's back. Maybe he wants to still look good when he goes home a big loser.


----------



## TexSpec (Jun 28, 2006)

DSilva said:


> Just don't like folks taking jabs. There were no other jerseys that I recall seeing at the weigh in which leads me to believe this was directed at us. You do know who I am and I know who you are.


Well the way I see it if I wanted to make this personal I would have. You are the one who fessed up to it. Just a trend that have noticed over the last year or so in tournaments. I can also assure you that I may know who you are now but had no idea who was wearing the jerseys. I think you need to reread all the post I wrote cause I don't think there were any jabs at you personally. Anyway I really don't see a reason to defend my question and if would have been a fishing buddy of mine I would do the same again. Defend your reasoning and don't take things so personal. If your gonna run a fishing club you better grow thicker skin.


----------



## txfishon (Jul 17, 2006)

*Thanks !!*

Thank you all for this thread... I just worked for 40 min... and it did not seem like one min... What a great read !! Timberleg please dont wear the speedo out in public keep that at the house for you and the wife !! :rotfl: .... Silva chill man its all good !!

This is my contribution/question ... Can you catch a fish running 65-70 MPH ?? hwell:

Freddy

<')))>{


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

Capt. Juarez said:


> Alot of guys that you see wearing tourney jerseys are obligated to wear them at any tournament, boat show, fishing show etc.. it is part of their agreement with the company. It is kinda hard to rag on guys that are just holding up their end of the deal..... My 2 cents


Finally someone with the right answer. When a person is sponsored by a company they are contractually obligated to so many apperances per year. This thread sounds like penis envy.


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

tommy261 said:


> in my opinion, if the guys are sponsored and are required to wear the logo shirt there is nothing wrong with that...but if they are not sponsored then it seems a little overboard... I fished a local bass tournament this summer and started off a no-name and nervous about trying to beat some of these guys in the pro jerseys... little intimidating at first til out of 7 tournaments I had 6 first place wins and one second place... I guess what I am trying to say is no matter what you wear or dont wear, bring your A game, fish to the best of your ability, and have fun... your wins will get you recognized more than a shirt, I promise....the way I look at it is they have to beat my partner and I now...hell maybe we intimidate them a little...lol have fun guys and be safe....tommy261


So it is wrong for someone to wear a football, baseball or basketball jersey unless they play those sports? What about all those people that I see wearing the big ol number 3 goodyear shirts? I know they are not Dale Earnhart.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

why are MEN checking out and policing what other MEN are wearing?????

do you guys get mani's and pedi's as well before fishing??? :rotfl:


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

DSilva said:


> You can run your mouth all you want. I will tell you that this whole thread is directed at myself and my father. We both have jerseys that have a few of our favorite lures and whatnot but also on that same shirt is MY BUSINESS LOGO! And our TRIANGLE TAILCHASERS LOGO! I also don't walk around with my chest bowed out. You can ask the 80 plus members of the Triangle Tailchasers and I would be willing to bet none of them have one bad thing to say or have ever had a run with me out on the water. When you want to point and laugh make sure you do it to my face. You see my name and I ain't hiding. Good day!


I wouldn't sweat it D, he was probably more upset that your boat did not have liner in it like his far superior lined tub :rotfl:

Mike


----------



## gonefishing2 (Apr 28, 2011)

I could careless what people wear, however, I have seen some guys at the weighins who wear regular t-shirts that it appeared they just decided to wear that morning (or even a regular columbia). These guys are usually the one's winning all the money and boats, without the nascar jerseys. 

I do admire the guy in question getting on here and saying "it was me in the jersey, lets talk".


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

gonefishing2 said:


> I could careless what people wear, however, I have seen some guys at the weighins who wear regular t-shirts that it appeared they just decided to wear that morning (or even a regular columbia). These guys are usually the one's winning all the money and boats, without the nascar jerseys.
> 
> I do admire the guy in question getting on here and saying "it was me in the jersey, lets talk".


i fished a small tourney last weekend at the coast....to say i was a little worried how we would do was a understatement at the boat ramp....them dudes were sporting nice rigs with wraps and all bells and whistles, trucks to match, shirts as well.

at the weigh in, they were sitting around eating, most of the teams....we walked up and weighed in our fish, took 3rd place....one of the guys from the teams stopped and asked how we did, told him we nailed the reds....i asked him if they were sponsored or what not, told him he had a nice boat....he said no, they were just a fishing team of friends, they didn't weigh in nada, neither did the majority of the big boat teams....

we were running a old Carolina Skiff J14, absolutly hammered the redfish that day with a 10min boat ride.

they were cool about it, but even their hair was done for the weigh in. :cheers:


----------



## mikedeleon (Aug 9, 2010)

What about the goobers who have boat/trailer wraps? 


Carry on...Popcorn anyone?


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

mikedeleon said:


> What about the goobers who have boat/trailer wraps?
> 
> Carry on...Popcorn anyone?


or "bling-bling" wheels on their trailer. :rotfl:


----------



## TexSpec (Jun 28, 2006)

txfishon said:


> Thank you all for this thread... I just worked for 40 min... and it did not seem like one min... What a great read !! Timberleg please dont wear the speedo out in public keep that at the house for you and the wife !! :rotfl: .... Silva chill man its all good !!
> 
> This is my contribution/question ... Can you catch a fish running 65-70 MPH ?? hwell:
> 
> ...


Hell Freddy I was messing with you. Then I remembered that you guys don't wear shirts while you fish. :rotfl: Me and Trey just ordered shirts and trying to come up with a team name and logo. Maybe you could help.


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

Fishing has become a fashion show, just like everything else these days. It is no longer about fishing, but moreso about who has the biggest boat, tallest tower, fastest configuration, etc etc etc....

To each there own i guess. I enjoy looking at all those fancy rigs, so i can't complain. I just don't think that rat race is for me.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

I thought everyone i've ever seen with an Astros or Texans jersey was affiliated with the team ! 

No ... you don't say !


----------



## Justin Timberleg (Jun 16, 2009)

txfishon said:


> Thank you all for this thread... I just worked for 40 min... and it did not seem like one min... What a great read !! Timberleg please dont wear the speedo out in public keep that at the house for you and the wife !! :rotfl: .... Silva chill man its all good !!
> 
> This is my contribution/question ... Can you catch a fish running 65-70 MPH ?? hwell:
> 
> ...


I cant catch many fish that fast, but it sure feels good in a speedo!!!


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

ILIKEHOOTERS said:


> Can I join that team?


 Sure. Always drink social!


RobRed said:


> I already have that Job. If Something happens in the near future I'll let you know....:brew:


please do. :brew:X24


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

osoobsessed said:


> i fished a small tourney last weekend at the coast....to say i was a little worried how we would do was a understatement at the boat ramp....them dudes were sporting nice rigs with wraps and all bells and whistles, trucks to match, shirts as well.
> 
> at the weigh in, they were sitting around eating, most of the teams....we walked up and weighed in our fish, took 3rd place....one of the guys from the teams stopped and asked how we did, told him we nailed the reds....i asked him if they were sponsored or what not, told him he had a nice boat....he said no, they were just a fishing team of friends, they didn't weigh in nada, neither did the majority of the big boat teams....
> 
> ...


were they wearing visors with the hair all spiked out the top? :rotfl:


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

TexSpec said:


> Has anyone noticed the increase in sponsored fisherman. Even our local dinky tournaments have several guys walking around with the long sleeve tournament jerseys with sponsors all over them. I witnessed it again this weekend at a local tournament out of sabine pass. I saw these guys walk by with their chest all bowed out decked out with the shirts and I thought **** who are these guys. I was thinking it was strange that some serious fisherman from one of the series would come fish in a small local tournament. It wasn't. Why would you wear a jersey with a ton of company logos on it if your not sponsored by them? To me that is misleading. Maybe its the new fad and I'm just behind the times. I know everyone wears a hat with Corky on it or a shirt with mirrolure on the pocket, but those jersey type shirts with logos splattered all over them I thought were reserved for sponsored professionals. Thoughts?


You WERE making a jab til you got called onto the table.

As for the shirts go, if you get intimidated by some dudes' clothes, then you have much bigger problems that being worried about being misled.

And also, how exactly is it misleading? Where are you expecting to be led by seeing these shirts? That they are legitimately sponsored? Is it going to make you fish harder? Or forfeit or something??? Or maybe just follow them around all day???? I dont get why you care I guess....

Lastly, I have been looking through Prostaff applications lately and they arent the easy title to grab. Photos with the company's logo/products you are targetting are a DEFINITE plus, so if that is their objective, then it makes perfect sense, just as it would if they were already sponosored and had contractual obligations to meet.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Gilbert said:


> were they wearing visors with the hair all spiked out the top? :rotfl:


as funny as that is, yes! :rotfl:


----------



## txfishon (Jul 17, 2006)

*Dont Hate*



TexSpec said:


> Hell Freddy I was messing with you. Then I remembered that you guys don't wear shirts while you fish. :rotfl: Me and Trey just ordered shirts and trying to come up with a team name and logo. Maybe you could help.


Dont hate on Team "tan" ... What could your team be HHHHMMMM ??? T-n-T ?? Logo could be a small stick of dynamite and a big stick of dynamite .... Team "Smack Talk" ?? Cause that apple of yours did not fall far from the tree !!! LOL .. Team "LOGO HATER" !!!

Freddy

<')))>{


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)




----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

9121SS said:


> I don't see why this bothers anyone. As long as they leave me alone I don't care if they fish in a speedo and flip flops. Was this some kind of a fashion tournament?


Can I sport my BillyStix speedos when you take me fishing Randy? :dance:


----------



## txfishon (Jul 17, 2006)

*COME ON MAN*



Justin Timberleg said:


> I cant catch many fish that fast, but it sure feels good in a speedo!!!


Dont do that !! PLEASE dont !! I will stay away from your "pet" flat fish if you keep the long shorts on !!!

Freddy

<')))>{


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Can I sport my BillyStix speedos when you take me fishing Randy? :dance:


you got a pair of those as well? i thought i was the only one! :rotfl:


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Can I sport my BillyStix speedos when you take me fishing Randy? :dance:


 ! I should have said " As long as it's not on the same boat with me". LOL


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

It's kind of like when you see a dude riding his 10-speed down the street with his Lance Armstrong jersey and teardrop helmet. It's not a big deal, it's just funny. 
If you have sponsor obligations or are a pro, this doesn't apply to you.


----------



## PalmsUp (Aug 1, 2005)

*What the %$^%?*



Harbormaster said:


> Were they sanctioned by the coffee growers like the britches you're wearing were sanctioned by the PRCA? :smile:
> 
> Hey Harbormaster, I post a pic of those stunning tourney knock off shirts and your checkin out my jeans? :ac550: :doowapsta:rotfl:


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

this is fun. And before any of you get your panties in a wad, im just funnin.










This image can be turned around to fit tourny guys...instead of pink shirts with popped collars, it can be tourny jerseys with visors, buffs, and tower boats.


----------



## LMC Marine Service (Sep 25, 2009)

this thread is hillarious


----------



## txfishon (Jul 17, 2006)

*Winner !!!*



El Capitan de No Fish said:


> It's kind of like when you see a dude riding his 10-speed down the street with his Lance Armstrong jersey and teardrop helmet. It's not a big deal, it's just funny.
> If you have sponsor obligations or are a pro, this doesn't apply to you.


Winner Winner chicken dinner !!! Thats all that TEXSPEC was saying .... Its funny !!

Freddy

<')))>{


----------



## TexSpec (Jun 28, 2006)

txfishon said:


> Winner Winner chicken dinner !!! Thats all that TEXSPEC was saying .... Its funny !!
> 
> Freddy
> 
> <')))>{


Exactly........are you kidding me? If you walk around dressed like a peacock you have to expect some ****. People go to great measures to get themselves noticed then complain when they're noticed.


----------



## Timalgrath (Jun 21, 2011)

Fish naked problem solved.


----------



## wennis1 (Nov 5, 2008)

TexSpec said:


> Has anyone noticed the increase in sponsored fisherman. Even our local dinky tournaments have several guys walking around with the long sleeve tournament jerseys with sponsors all over them. I witnessed it again this weekend at a local tournament out of sabine pass. I saw these guys walk by with their chest all bowed out decked out with the shirts and I thought **** who are these guys. I was thinking it was strange that some serious fisherman from one of the series would come fish in a small local tournament. It wasn't. Why would you wear a jersey with a ton of company logos on it if your not sponsored by them? To me that is misleading. Maybe its the new fad and I'm just behind the times. I know everyone wears a hat with Corky on it or a shirt with mirrolure on the pocket, but those jersey type shirts with logos splattered all over them I thought were reserved for sponsored professionals. Thoughts?


Those guys are called "POSERS". There are a lot of guys that come down to Sargent like that during tiny local tournaments. It amusing.


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

I get a little of your point (and have been sponsored and all the obligations that come with it which is not the point of your post), but now will start fishing local amateur bass tournaments on Conroe. Myself & fishing partner are thinking about making "tournament shirts" with his business and my wife's business logo's on them... Nothing wrong with (almost) free advertising for your business (especially when fishing partner owns a t-shirt making business)...And if we do, it damned sure doesn't mean we will catch a thing! But hopefully we will gain some customers out of the deal...

T-BONE


----------



## Swamp Root (May 12, 2009)

I had a good friend approach me a couple months ago wanting to wrap my boat and buy me a couple jerseys with their company logos! I asked him if there would be any tourney entry fee compensation, or gas card? He said "No, I'm paying for the wrap and jerseys, thats enough!" I told him that I wasn't sporting his company names and dealing with all the BS that goes along with a wrapped boat unless I'm getting something for it!

On the other hand, IF i owned my own company, you can bet your arse I would have a jersey and my boat wrapped... like a rolling billboard advertising!! Just my .02


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Hard to beat it for the advertising, but I do agree I would feel weird wearing it if it wasn't a true sponsorship (it would feel like I was sporting an ego). I am learning as I get older that the more humble folks are the ones winning on a consistent basis, so maybe we won't have those shirts made, but I won't knock the ones that will...

T-BONE


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*shirts*

I think my fishing team shirts are funny... about 10 of my buddies wear them.... I have had this happen too many times and sure yall have to.... the back of our flatliner fishing team shirts say ' this boat runs on gas not thanks dumbass" I get more comments on this shirt than a jersey.... I just think it is funny and true... pay your part or dont ever fish with me again... great thread guys...tommy261


----------



## lwgbully (Jan 23, 2009)

Most of the people wearing tournament jerseys are getting a break on product in exchange for commitments that surpass the value of what they have received. Don't be envious, be empathetic.. If you want a break on product that you probably didn't need to begin with, then sponsorship is for you. Here is the ironic thing, the sponsors aren't getting much value out of the deal either. Don't get me wrong, I'm not hating, I'm just informed.

What I don't get about your beef is this. Look around you.. If it's not tournament jerseys it's something else. Example: dig into the back of your closet and find that "Members Only" jacket. Now think back&#8230;. 1983&#8230; The parachute pants with the bandana neatly folded and tied just above your knee, the break dancing at intermission at the skating rink! Oh Wait that was me, but cut me some slack I was 10&#8230; My point being, at times people feel compelled to be identified with and or by something. They want to feel affiliated, let them have their fun, ultimately it's harmless. If it really does bother you that much, then be careful which direction you look in, because you can find the same ideology in every walk of life.

In closing&#8230; I was a totally awesome 10 year old break dancer. I had the clothes, the moves, the swagger.. I was the man! Ok so maybe I wasn't good enough for the movie "Beatstreet" but I had fun pretending.. and you know what, I don't think anyone was harmed in the process.. Well, except for that guy that got to close while I was doing the windmill outside of Foot locker at Alameda Mall&#8230;.


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

Timalgrath said:


> Fish naked problem solved.


I actually did that at the McDonalds tourney on Rayburn in '04. Told my brother If I didn't catch a fish by 8am I was was willing to try anything... Short story short, he triple dog dared me.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

The1ThatGotAway said:


> I actually did that at the Circus tourney on Rayburn in '04. Told my brother If I didn't catch a fish by 8am I was was willing to try anything... Short story short, he triple dog dared me.


Fixed it for you:cheers:


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

spurgersalty said:


> Fixed it for you:cheers:


thanks, looking back on it now makes me wonder why my brother wanted to see me naked...


----------



## Maverick lure (Feb 1, 2011)

MAN,im glad i didnt start this thread.......me i say to each his own,jmo.


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

I was under the impression that the "better boat = better fisherman" myth was dispelled long ago and that most had gotten past it. Was I wrong? 

It's neither an indicator of skill nor the lack thereof. All of us would love to have a paid for new boat of our choosing, and we wouldn't suddenly forget or learn how to fish because of it.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

The1ThatGotAway said:


> thanks, looking back on it now makes me wonder why my brother wanted to see me naked...


Most of the really disturbing comments on this thread are minutely discernible after some thought...but this one......


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

Harbormaster said:


> Most of the really disturbing comments on this thread are minutely discernible after some thought...but this one......


It's just sarcastic humor, if you want to know why I did it, it's becasue I owed it to him after waiting until we were way back in a pocket, up under some trees and I asked him to grab a branch and help turn the boat around. As soon as he grabbed the tree I threw a rubber snake on him and yelled SNAAAAKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! He about **** his pants and almost fell out of the boat. Man I tell you it was a classic moment for sure.

Anyways, both of my brothers are vets and really fun to be around, so pranking each other (yes we're in our 40's now) is still fun.


----------



## southbay (Aug 30, 2010)

I know exactly what you're talking about, but in all fairness, it may not be those fishermen's intention. Quite often the directors of a tourny get sponsors for the event, and they offer the sponsors extra exposure, in that case, being splashed all over a bunch of shirts that hopefully those guys will wear long after the event. The reality is like most of the guys here have said...they may have one, but never wear it a second time.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

The1ThatGotAway said:


> thanks, looking back on it now makes me wonder why my brother wanted to see me naked...


Did he offer to rub sunscreen on your winky?


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Did the guys at least Burn a Shoreline in their Tower Boat?


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

justinsfa said:


> You WERE making a jab til you got called onto the table.
> 
> As for the shirts go, if you get intimidated by some dudes' clothes, then you have much bigger problems that being worried about being misled.
> 
> ...


agree



tommy261 said:


> I think my fishing team shirts are funny... about 10 of my buddies wear them.... I have had this happen too many times and sure yall have to.... the back of our flatliner fishing team shirts say ' *this boat runs on gas not thanks dumbass*" I get more comments on this shirt than a jersey.... I just think it is funny and true... pay your part or dont ever fish with me again... great thread guys...tommy261


had that sticker on my ski boat..

To me it does not matter what you wear. If someone wants to buy a shirt like that so be it. Who cares. Ihav buds with wrapped boats, shirts and all. I fish from jon boats to really nice rigs. I dont care, as long as we are having fun and catching fish. Our team has shirts made and we wear them on tourn. Just my .3


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Also to me it is like everyone wearing the HD clothes, MMA Clothing, and so forth.. Who cares. Why bash or call someone a tool/dumbass/poser/potlicker etc..etc... Just fish, have fun and thank god we are getting to do wha twe love to do.


----------



## ILIKEHOOTERS (May 29, 2011)

Islander05 said:


> They're wearing them to boost their ego....LOL...check out this video...puts everything into perspective....LOL


This video is hilarious


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

this is still fun! I need a jersey to wear around while fishing so I too can get flamed on 2cool!


----------



## PalmsUp (Aug 1, 2005)

ILIKEHOOTERS said:


> This video is hilarious


He should have told her that he is taking a test and that he will be able to put Capt. in front of his name.:an6:


----------



## Life Aquatic (Oct 24, 2006)

I've got a jersey for doing lawn work. It has Echo, Stihl, John Deere, Honda, Troybilt and a cool racing stripe down the left side. 

The neighbor's lawn crew won't even give me a nod when I have on my jersey.


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

WGAF?


----------



## Life Aquatic (Oct 24, 2006)

Navi said:


> WGAF?


Man, I do! There should be a jersey for every activity. Next time I take out the trash I'm wearing my Hefty Trash Bags jersey.


----------



## muddyfuzzy (Jan 2, 2011)

i'm sponsored by VISA, AMEX and 40 hrs. a week.


----------



## redman35 (Jul 1, 2008)

i can't believe this thread has lasted this long


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm getting a Charmin / Boudreaux's Butt Paste jersey to wear when hitting the head every morning!


----------



## LMC Marine Service (Sep 25, 2009)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I'm getting a Charmin / Boudreaux's Butt Paste jersey to wear when hitting the head every morning!


LOL!!!


----------



## moganman (Mar 30, 2006)

Too funny. Maybe an intimidation factor? I know some guys who have all that **** and cant catch a bluegill.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Chickenboy is my sponsor. I wear his tshirt to work at least once a month. I'm willing to accept other sponsors. Just send me a free tshirt. Size medium. Thanks in advance.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

My son is a skate boarder and he is sponsored. As far as decks, wheels, bearings, trucks, helmets, and some t-shirts, its all given to him. In return, he wears their shirts or at least puts a sticker on his helmet to represent at contests or when he goes to skate for fun. Not a bad deal. Especially to the kids because they all want to be sponsored and very very few are. Plus, I don't have to spend the money on all the stuff. 

Anyway, if this is the case for any sponsored fisherperson, they should do the same. It could be the companies do this to make a person feel sponsored when they really are not, and they get all the free advertisement.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

muddyfuzzy said:


> i'm sponsored by VISA, AMEX and 40 hrs. a week.


I wish I only worked 40 hours a week, then I'd have 30+/- to fish....


----------



## 15476 (May 15, 2006)

sometimes i'll wear a beechcraft t-shirt while flying my cessna. hope cessna doesn't find out ! lol


----------



## mercenarymedic2105 (Jun 8, 2011)

spurgersalty said:


> I wish I only worked 40 hours a week, then I'd have 30+/- to fish....


X2! Gets tough with 70+ hour a week average between my two jobs


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

No comment on the fishing tourney shirts BUT I have noticed some men on the baseball field dressed like umpires that were for sure imposters....WW


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Just walk up and ask if you can take your picture with them and get their autograph.


----------



## Justin Timberleg (Jun 16, 2009)

They will usaully sign and pose with ya..


----------



## TXPoleBender (Jun 1, 2012)

No different than wearing the jersery of your favorite athlete


----------



## Kolorado_Koolaid (Mar 19, 2012)

it may similar to MX. all the different companies that sell parts like pipes, helmets, boots etc... sponsor kids at different levels. if you are a national level rider, they give everything to you for free and you must display all their logos. local kids can get "sponsored" but it really means they show off the logo and then get a small discount on products. could just be these guys ways of getting a better deal on the gear they already want to buy


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

*this one had it comin...*


----------



## eyc0r (Apr 1, 2010)

Justin Timberleg said:


> They will usaully sign and pose with ya..


Replacing that speedo make you think about digging up this year old post? haha


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

My boat has stickers on it but thats because its a demo boat and we advertise for the dealership I work for. I am first to tell you if you see me fishing a tournament then you should know I am just there donating to the total payout cause this guy is no pro. The ones you have to be worried about are the ones who show up and don't talk!!!!


----------



## RedfishStalker (Jul 27, 2012)

Bocephus said:


> I have a Corky decal in the back window of my truck that Paul Brown gave me....:biggrin:


Now your sponsored for getting free stickers.


----------



## Justin Timberleg (Jun 16, 2009)

eyc0r said:


> Replacing that speedo make you think about digging up this year old post? haha


Received my new Gulp! speedo this morning, planning on debuting it at Tailchasers this weekend?


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

thats why i fish naked


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

I'll send all of you a Texas Boys Outdoors shirt and truck graphic so you'll officially be PRO fisherman/hunters and will certainly pick up hot chicks everywhere you go! I personally don't wear shirts with patches all over them and I have fished tournaments, but I certainly wouldn't care if someone else did. To each his own, I remember growing up and seeing pro bass fisherman wearing that stuff and thought they looked pretty cool. So if a guy enters a few local tourn and wants to look like Kevin VanDam, go right ahead!


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*"Scare Jackets'*

'Get yourself a cowboy outfit and you can be a cowboy too'; as the old song goes. C2


----------



## WADER13 (Jul 20, 2008)

Those shirts arent good for much more than drawing attention. The ones i have (given to me) dont have any pockets and they dont dry as fast as the standard columbia. Nowhere to put my snuff, lure box, or lense wipes.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

WADER13 said:


> Those shirts arent good for much more than drawing attention. The ones i have (given to me) dont have any pockets and they dont dry as fast as the standard columbia. Nowhere to put my snuff, lure box, *or lense wipes*.


Thats why I don't like them right there


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

whistlingdixie said:


> Thats why I don't like them right there


x2!

hahahahahahaha!


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

whistlingdixie said:


> Thats why I don't like them right there


If you ran a Haynie you wouldn't get water on your glasses :biggrin:


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

Im Headed South said:


> If you ran a Haynie you wouldn't get water on your glasses :biggrin:


Sorry but I catch fish that like to splash water on my glasses. I wonder if dem haynie boys know about them big fish? Also you ain't dodging the rain either brother


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

TexSpec said:


> Is that cool or not? To each his own. Maybe I'll get one!


just buy a 2cool shirt and consider yourself "cool"
then you can walk around all bowed up and make some other poor guy jealous


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

saltwatersensations said:


> Its all good cause when they come to the weigh in wit two 15inch trout and get beat by Ed and Fred on Team masterbaiters wearing cut off blue jean shorts, those guys wearing shirts with all of "their sponsors"are the ones that will look like idiots.


I don't know why, but this reminded me of the Texas State Junior Golf tournament in about 1963 or 1964, coould have been 65 or 66. Championship flight had a pairing between Chip Stewart, his dad was Earl Stewart, the pro at Oak Cliff CC at the time, matched against a kid named Joe Hornadad. Chip was pretty highly ranked as an amateur back then if I remember correctly, or at least he thought he was.

Chip Stewart comes out dressed to the t's with his pro bag and his own caddy. Joe Hornadad is about 5 ft. nothing, wearing cut off and a tee shirt with holes in it. Joe's bag is one of those Sunday canvass bags, with about a 4" opening. I am not sure if he had a full set of clubs or not. Looked like a pig going to slaughter. Well, it was a slaughter, but it was Joe Hornadad standing at the end. Just had to shake your head and laugh.


----------



## Saltwateraddiction09 (May 13, 2012)

So according to this probly fake I'm sponsored and only wear my Jersey at the weigh in but the boat kinda gives it away and when u wear a Jersey every weekend angler want to follow u sounds like they just wannalook like the real deal


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

This thread started a year ago.


----------



## flatsfishinfreddy (Jun 28, 2011)

caldvn said:


> Someone gives me a free shirt that I can use, I'm wearing it.


Heck yeah!!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pmgoffjr (Jul 30, 2009)

"Scare" shirts are old news, just tell yourself the sage old advice:
Don't ever confuse equipment with knowledge...


----------



## flatsfishinfreddy (Jun 28, 2011)

KEN KERLEY said:


> At the end of the day, it's whats in the box that counts - not what's on the guy's back. Maybe he wants to still look good when he goes home a big loser.


There ya go.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob S (Jan 8, 2007)

I love this thread!!!! In years past I wore a tournament jersey with sponsors on it. This year I don't have any sponsors who gave me money, so NO SHIRT. Its a give and take business proposition, you pay me money and I help your brand. Simple economics. and then there are the people who will wear anything....LOL

Rob


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Fish dont care about all that


-mac-


----------



## obergrafeter (Sep 1, 2011)

**** people....its' just a shirt. You believe everyone who has a Cowboy Jersey is on the team? Give me a good shirt and put anybodys' logo on it you want. Don't make me a better fisherman, but it does keep the sun off if they sponsor me or not. I would think the pros like someone wearing them as it gives potlickers someone else to follow instead of them!


----------



## duck commander (Sep 19, 2005)

TexSpec said:


> Yep it really po's me. Bunch of wanna b's. They should be pointed to and laughed at!





TexSpec said:


> Well the way I see it if I wanted to make this personal I would have. You are the one who fessed up to it. Just a trend that have noticed over the last year or so in tournaments. I can also assure you that I may know who you are now but had no idea who was wearing the jerseys. I think you need to reread all the post I wrote cause I don't think there were any jabs at you personally. Anyway I really don't see a reason to defend my question and if would have been a fishing buddy of mine I would do the same again. Defend your reasoning and don't take things so personal. If your gonna run a fishing club you better grow thicker skin.


Y'all ever seen a craw fish or a little shrimp swim backwards from something bigger coming after them...


----------



## duck commander (Sep 19, 2005)

ComalClassic said:


> Troutnout
> 
> I get that your making fun of guys that wear these sponsor shirts yet don't have sponsors. You say you have an alweld? Why the picture of someone else's boat next to your name?
> 
> I'm sure there's a perfectly good explanation, point being maybe we shouldn't be so judgmental on others without knowing the whole story


BOOM!
Guys if y'all didn't care this thread never would have came about and y'all wouldn't be jocking on the guys. If you really wanna be cool go fishing in the nude so you "support no one. I wear fishing shirts because they are comfortable and practical. In the winter I live in long sleeve tshirts with fishing gear companies but you won't see me in a jersey unless it is give to me. Then you can bet I will wear it every chance I get. I think its cool if a group of guy have a bond so strong and fish so much together they make club shirts. Keep wearing those jerseys guys! I will continue fishing for fun with zero pressure. Fishing tournaments making fishing work stressful and full of pressure no thanks! that's a whole other thread though...


----------



## Keppin' it Reel (Jun 26, 2012)

CoastalBent said:


> Now it's really gay...


This pic pretty much sums it up, Now ya'll know how stupid you sound....Really ?y'all got nothing better to Whine about? Who gives a S#@T what some other guy is wearing...get a life!!!


----------



## Keppin' it Reel (Jun 26, 2012)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Fish dont care about all that
> 
> -mac-


Exactly Mac!!!!


----------



## Keppin' it Reel (Jun 26, 2012)

Life Aquatic said:


> I've got a jersey for doing lawn work. It has Echo, Stihl, John Deere, Honda, Troybilt and a cool racing stripe down the left side.
> 
> The neighbor's lawn crew won't even give me a nod when I have on my jersey.


Hahaha! Classic! :biggrin:


----------



## Gluconda (Aug 25, 2005)

Did someone say "Sponsors?"

.


----------



## Moneygroup (Jun 30, 2011)

WOW!!!!
I guess I better stop wearing my red Nike shirt when I play golf, people might think I'm trying to be Tiger Woods.
Lmao!!!! I must be bored as hell to be posting on this thread.


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

Moneygroup said:


> WOW!!!!
> I guess I better stop wearing my red Nike shirt when I play golf, people might think I'm trying to be Tiger Woods.
> Lmao!!!! I must be bored as hell to be posting on this thread.


For sure Tiger Woods is happy because YOU contributed to his take home by buying and sporting a Nike products. So no problems there.

I never went to UTexas, but have a bunch of old T-shirts from my son ... they are great when mowing the lawn or changing the oil of the cars and yes, they are very comfortable. Just hope that Texas-Exes won't be too upset with me wearing those T-shirts.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

As stated, who gives a **** what someone else wears! Go fishing and have fun, life is too short to worry about dumbass **** like this.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

I wore a Billystix visor last weekend and am still waiting for my free rod!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

jc said:


> I wore a Billystix visor last weekend and am still waiting for my free rod!


you need to tatto his name on your *** and then he will give you a free rod


----------



## gonefishing2 (Apr 28, 2011)

This thread reminds me of the time I was at a fast food joint and a grown men's softball team walks in with their uniforms, leggings, bat sponsors patches, even had their names on the back like any one gives a **** who they are. I literally laughed as I ate ate dinner. Thinking they just played at the local park and probably got beat by some college kids half drunk. 

I also laugh everytime I see the word "professional redfish angler" or "Professional redfish team" something along those lines. I mean Really? I doubt anyone fishes redfish tournaments for living, and I bet only maybe %2 of the teams even make a profit and probably a small one at that. Maybe technically they have won a $100 a few years back so now they are a pro, but.....c'mon. I fish tournaments some but I know I aint winning any money, just having fun. I play the lottery sometimes too.


----------



## TexSpec (Jun 28, 2006)

Wow a year later!!!!:biggrin: Everyones a pro!


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

gonefishing2 said:


> This thread reminds me of the time I was at a fast food joint and a grown men's softball team walks in with their uniforms, leggings, bat sponsors patches, even had their names on the back like any one gives a **** who they are. I literally laughed as I ate ate dinner. Thinking they just played at the local park and probably got beat by some college kids half drunk.
> 
> I also laugh everytime I see the word "professional redfish angler" or "Professional redfish team" something along those lines. I mean Really? I doubt anyone fishes redfish tournaments for living, and I bet only maybe %2 of the teams even make a profit and probably a small one at that. Maybe technically they have won a $100 a few years back so now they are a pro, but.....c'mon. I fish tournaments some but I know I aint winning any money, just having fun. I play the lottery sometimes too.


I wouldn't bet too much money on that. Don't forget a lot of guides fish these redfish tournaments and they do make a bunch of money.I think first place HT series pays out 40k per tourney....


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

InfamousJ said:


> you need to tatto his name on your *** and then he will give you a free rod


i'll do it for a free rod:cheers::cheers:


----------



## SaltyPeter (Apr 28, 2011)

iridered2003 said:


> i'll do it for a free rod:cheers::cheers:


 You might want to re-read your post...


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

SaltyPeter said:


> You might want to re-read your post...


hey now, get your mind out of the gutter buddy:wink:


----------



## Double D (Apr 19, 2005)

Kinda reminds me of this.


----------



## obergrafeter (Sep 1, 2011)

I wear a Texas State shirt cause I went there, and who knows what their name will be next week. LOL Hey I went there years ago so don't get too paranoid and cuss me, I got a wrong senior ring if anyone needs it.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

ok:help:


----------

